

Google gets Zerg Rushed - mwilcox
https://www.google.com/search?q=zerg+rush

======
gcb
?

~~~
jeffool
"o"s rush your results and destroy them. You must click on them to attack them
and defend your results!

~~~
gcb
Nothing happen on Android :(

